

If you're using Google's unofficial finance "api", they just shut it down - eclipxe

I was using this url for my WatchStocks android app: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;ig&#x2F;api?stock=AAPL<p>Google just turned this off (as of Friday Nov 1st).<p>Recommended backup now is Yahoo: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;finance.yahoo.com&#x2F;d&#x2F;quotes.csv?s=AAPL<p>However Yahoo doesn&#x27;t support as many international exchanges or DJI.<p>Anyone know of a good alternative?<p>I&#x27;m now getting lots of refunds and 1-2 star reviews for my app due to data not updating this morning.
======
dangrossman
Google announced the shutdown of iGoogle (which that 'API' was part of) in
July 2012. You've had 17 months to update your app.

~~~
eclipxe
My app was built 3 days ago

~~~
ericcumbee
no offense but did you do any research?

~~~
eclipxe
Absolutely, that is why the app has Yahoo as an alternate backend. The only
issue with Yahoo is that it doesn't support Dow Jones via the API anymore.

This isn't a rant against google - just a heads up for any app devs that are
relying on the API and wondering why users might be complaining

------
cubecul
How about Markit On Demand?
([http://dev.markitondemand.com/](http://dev.markitondemand.com/))

------
PaulHoule
I used yahoo finance and never had trouble

~~~
eclipxe
Yahoo finance doesn't support DJI anymore :-(

~~~
oijaf888
Can't you use ^DJI on yahoo?

~~~
PaulHoule
It worked the last time I tried it.

~~~
eclipxe
Not from their API

